

Minecraft vanilla 4KB HDD, with read/write heads - thejj
http://imgur.com/a/8ESMW

======
malux85
I cant wait until we have minecraft running on a computer built inside
minecraft ;)

~~~
colinramsay
Hans Lemurson's "Minecraft in Minecraft":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdnO1QZJ--
M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdnO1QZJ--M)

:D

------
t0mbstone
How do people find the time to make stuff like this??

~~~
TeMPOraL
Probably by being young and not having to waste it on bullshit things like
earning money to buy food and shelter.

~~~
CocaKoala
Or he spends a lot of time on a hobby after work just like plenty of other
reasonable and self-supporting people do?

~~~
wlievens
Or he spends a lot of time on a hobby after work just like plenty of other
reasonable and self-supporting people _[without kids]_ do?

------
szatkus
Few hours ago there was 1KB model. Moore's law in Minecraft works really fast.

------
eridal
brace yourself, minecraft posts are coming..

~~~
LanceH
Someone will get a minecraft computer playing 2048 and that's all we'll be
reading about for weeks.

------
peeters
Was there a particular need to model the World Trade Center towers with a
plane flying at them? Is that part of the functionality of the hard drive?

~~~
Sonicmouse
It's there to show scale. Like when people put a penny next to an object in a
photograph.

~~~
iLoch
That's like saying "Oh that cardboard cut out of Adolf Hitler? Yeah that's
just for scale." Yes, indeed it is - but there's probably more to it than
that. I'll go out on a limb and say due to the presence of My Little Pony that
this person has a weird interpretation of what's considered appropriate.

On topic: This hard drive is incredibly impressive, and it's fascinating to
see how the density changes between a 1K HDD and a 4k HDD.

~~~
duskwuff
> this person has a weird interpretation of what's considered appropriate.

Assuming that it's a single person? The use of "our" in the description (as
well as the fact that they've got an online map in the last picture!) suggests
that this is on a shared server.

------
draugadrotten
What's your plan to monetize this? There may be a few million in venture
capital for this. Contact me if you want to attend our bootcamp.

